# Ugh! my 3DS IS OFFICIALY BROKEN!!!!



## SodaDog (Jul 9, 2013)

Ugh! I threw my 3DS against the wall and when i tried to turn it on, i heard a loud click and i couldn't turn it back on! Its just stupid and i am NOW BEHIND ON MY ANIMAL CROSSING!!!


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah... Just don?t throw your 3DS against the wall next time. You must have a lot of money if you can afford to do something like that.  Why did you do that anyway?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## MeleeBrawlerGal (Jul 9, 2013)

You kind of have no right to complain, you're the one who broke your 3DS after all. ^^


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 9, 2013)

You.... threw it against the wall? what were you expecting to happen?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 9, 2013)

I have thrown a few electronics in the heat of anger. It always ends badly. Lesson learned?


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 9, 2013)

There were too many errors.

It was the last straw when i got the same stupid firewall error...


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

It's your own fault, so no sympathy!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

In Soviet Russia, 3DS rage-quits you!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Ugh! I threw my 3DS against the wall



I wonder why it's broken.


----------



## Wish (Jul 9, 2013)

sorry to hear, I've broken a phone before lol

also to those who are acting like a dick, don't complain when someone does that to you if something happens


----------



## cwertle (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Ugh! I threw my 3DS against the wall and when i tried to turn it on, i heard a loud click and i couldn't turn it back on! Its just stupid and i am NOW BEHIND ON MY ANIMAL CROSSING!!!





SodaDog said:


> Ugh! I threw my 3DS against the wall and when i tried to turn it on, i heard a loud click and i couldn't turn it back on!





SodaDog said:


> Ugh! I threw my 3DS against the wall





SodaDog said:


> *Ugh! I threw my 3DS against the wall*



Really?

Seriously?

I mean c'mon. e.e

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wish said:


> sorry to hear, I've broken a phone before lol
> 
> also to those who are acting like a dick, don't complain when someone does that to you if something happens



Well, he kindoff threw his almost 200$ device at a wall, thats not really something your supposed to do. Also, I'm sure theres plenty of people who would love a 3ds but can't afford one and who would take much better care of it. e.e


----------



## oath2order (Jul 9, 2013)

Wish said:


> also to those who are acting like a dick, don't complain when someone does that to you if something happens



There is a difference between you throwing your 3DS at a wall, and someone else doing it.


----------



## Wish (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah well, impulse is impulse
I'm sure he didn't mean to.


----------



## mochi (Jul 9, 2013)

You might be able to fix it. How hard did you throw it against the wall? Can you take it apart and examine the battery and see if there is anything visibly broken or loose inside the 3DS? If not, you can always sell it broken on ebay for a decent amount of money.


----------



## cwertle (Jul 9, 2013)

Wish said:


> Yeah well, impulse is impulse
> I'm sure he didn't mean to.



Most people have better control over their impulses when it comes to fragile and expensive electronics. e.e


----------



## Wish (Jul 9, 2013)

cwertle said:


> Most people have better control over their impulses when it comes to fragile and expensive electronics. e.e



What's done is done.


----------



## FlightfulDolphin (Jul 9, 2013)

Why.
WHY.
WHY.
WOULD YOU DO THAT.
YOU KNOW WHY THERES PROBABLY ERRORS? e__________e
BECAUSE YOU THREW IT AT THE WALL BEFORE PROBABLY.
OR ON THE GROUND.
WHEREVER.
YOU SHOULDN'T THROW IT.
I don't even care if it was impulse or if you didn't mean to, you shouldn't HAVE a expensive device if you can throw it that easily.
SIMPLE.
KNOWLEDGE BRO.
Seriously.
Don't throw 200 dollar devices at the wall.
Just.
Don't.
That was a stupid idea.
KTHXBAI
-FLIES AWAY ON A UNICORN WITH CWERTLE-


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 9, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> In Soviet Russia, 3DS rage-quits you!



Only idiots say that.

Also, My SD Card data is safe so is my animal crossing game.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

Wish said:


> Yeah well, impulse is impulse
> I'm sure he didn't mean to.



Silly. If his arm had a spasm and he accidentally released the 3DS, we could talk, but throwing it out of anger is very much a choice that he made, whether his mind was clouded or not. I can see this thread down-spiraling, but I just think it's silly to try to blame folks for questioning the correctness of a very poor choice on OP's part.

I will say that judging this guy on the internet is equally as silly, but it happens, and perhaps the internet isn't the best place to announce that you threw your pricey electronic device at a wall and oh now it doesn't work. The internet is no place of pity-parties.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 9, 2013)

Wish said:


> sorry to hear, I've broken a phone before lol
> 
> also to those who are acting like a dick, don't complain when someone does that to you if something happens



Huh? No one is acting like that. I guess people are just a bit confused because of the fact that someone would break a 3DS because of a minor issue. You should really be able to controll your anger when you are a certain age. Toddlers and really young Kids tend to do stuff like that...


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Only idiots say that.
> 
> Also, My SD Card data is safe so is my animal crossing game.



Thank you for your unnecesarry, inflamitory comment toward my obviously joking (trying to lighten the mood) comment. Now I don't feel as bad about judging you.


----------



## FlightfulDolphin (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Only idiots say that.
> 
> Also, My SD Card data is safe so is my animal crossing game.




Only idiots throw their 3DS against the wall.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, this was only a warning and then you idiots decided to flood my thread with stupidity-related insults.

I'm done.


----------



## cwertle (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Wow, this was only a warning and then you idiots decided to flood my thread with stupidity-related insults.
> 
> I'm done.



A warning? Against what exactly?


----------



## FlightfulDolphin (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Wow, this was only a warning and then you idiots decided to flood my thread with stupidity-related insults.
> 
> I'm done.




Better idea for the next time you do:
DON'T SAY YOU THREW IT AT THE WALL. JUST DON'T. We didn't need that info. And of course people are going to rage at you for wasting money for being like, 5 years old. Or not able to control your anger. Kthxbai. 


...Also don't feed the trolls. c:


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

cwertle said:


> A warning? Against what exactly?



Don't throw your DS at a wall, apparently. I wasn't actually aware.


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 9, 2013)

This going to turn into a big fight. Mods, close this and pretend this never happened.


----------



## Lin (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Wow, this was only a warning and then you idiots decided to flood my thread with stupidity-related insults.
> 
> I'm done.



A warning to not throw a 3DS against the wall or it might break? X_X I already knew not to do that... I thought most people knew already. All I can say is... poor 3DS. >.<


----------



## FlightfulDolphin (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> This going to turn into a big fight. Mods, close this and pretend this never happened.




They might close it but I doubt people will forget it happened.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

On a lighter note, it is good to hear that your Animal Crossing data is safe on your SD card. I would feel terrible if anything happened to my AC save.


----------



## pocky (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't really see why people are making such a big deal over this... Some people have short tempers, it *doesn't* mean that they're stupid or childish.


----------



## rivulet (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, what were you expecting when you threw your electronic against the wall? Sheesh, and I thought my friend didn't take good care of his electronics.


----------



## FlightfulDolphin (Jul 9, 2013)

pocky said:


> I don't really see why people are making such a big deal over this... Some people have short tempers, it *doesn't* mean that they're stupid or childish.



Valid point friend.
Except for the fact, only stupid or childish people would throw their 3DS devices against the wall.
Seriously.
Grab a  pillow and throw it at the wall. Not your 3DS.


----------



## Lin (Jul 9, 2013)

pocky said:


> I don't really see why people are making such a big deal over this... Some people have short tempers, it *doesn't* mean that they're stupid or childish.



Probably because he's complaining and raging over something that's his fault... The very first post of this thread is childish in of itself. x.x So am I surprised by the replies? Not at all... It's to be expected.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

I understand a short temper. I have a short temper. But I also have a wife and a toddler and bills and rent to pay and a job and I buy all of my own things. Buy a punching bag. Or even just hit a pillow. Sorry. And I am aware that not everyone here is an adult with adult responsibilities, so this is just an adult perspective... but if I was your dad and I bought your 3DS, you wouldn't be getting another one, young man. 

Gosh this thread is going nowhere fast.


----------



## Chris (Jul 9, 2013)

SodaDog said:


> Wow, this was only a warning and then you idiots decided to flood my thread with stupidity-related insults.



What sort of response were you expecting?


----------



## FlightfulDolphin (Jul 9, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> I understand a short temper. I have a short temper. But I also have a wife and a toddler and bills and rent to pay and a job and I buy all of my own things. Buy a punching bag. Or even just hit a pillow. Sorry. Gosh this thread is going nowhere fast.



I know right? PILLOW. NOT 3DS.
And the thread is going nowhere way too fast. TOOOO FAST.


----------



## pocky (Jul 9, 2013)

FlightfulDolphin said:


> Valid point friend.
> Except for the fact, only stupid or childish people would throw their 3DS devices against the wall.
> Seriously.
> Grab a  pillow and throw it at the wall. Not your 3DS.


I have a very mature and intelligent friend who happens to bipolar, he does this sort of thing every now and then. A person with anger issues will not always stop to think whether or not their actions are reasonable


----------



## FlightfulDolphin (Jul 9, 2013)

pocky said:


> I have a very mature and intelligent friend who happens to bipolar, he does this sort of thing every now and then. A person with anger issues will not always stop to think whether or not their actions are reasonable



I'm glad you have a friend like that but that doesn't mean this person is.
They could be 6 years old for all we know and didn't know the value, and they didn't stop to think.
Which would be a GOOD thing to do.
But it seems they did since they said "Too many error messages"
So they threw it on purpose.
Yep.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 9, 2013)

FlightfulDolphin said:


> I know right? PILLOW. NOT 3DS.
> And the thread is going nowhere way too fast. TOOOO FAST.



The only problem with that is that throwing a pillow isn't as satisfying  You could scream into it, though!
I also sometimes get an overpowering urge to throw stuff when I get frustrated, but so far, I've had the foresight to pick something that isn't expensive and breakable and wouldn't damage whatever I throw it at.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 9, 2013)

What did that wall ever do to you?


----------



## pocky (Jul 9, 2013)

FlightfulDolphin said:


> I'm glad you have a friend like that but that doesn't mean this person is.
> They could be 6 years old for all we know and didn't know the value, and they didn't stop to think.
> Which would be a GOOD thing to do.
> But it seems they did since they said "Too many error messages"
> ...


You're right. OP could be a 6 year old kid that threw a tantrum because s/he was getting too many error messages. S/he could also be a perfectly reasonable teenager/adult that was having a ****ty day and the error messages somehow threw him/her over the edge.

My point is that we don't know anything about OP and that it's unfair to pass judgement on his/her character when we know nothing about him/her.

I'm not like he destroyed any of our 3DS so I don't see why people care so much over his actions or find the need to insult him/her.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 9, 2013)

And this is why you dont throw your 3DS at a wall.. lmfao


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 9, 2013)

I threw my old DS against the wall because elite 4 in pokemon kept kicking my ass. Didn't end well for the DS.


----------



## MadCake (Jul 9, 2013)

You're fault. I feel no remorse for you.. Ragequits always end badly.
Even I'm smarter than you. 
Sorry if I seem mean, But seriously. I think you shouldn't throw you're 3DS in a blind rage.


----------



## Chu (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh that really stinks. :c I hope you get a new one soon, and I probably wouldn't throw any more electronics against the wall  You can always go back to todays date and time travel forward to catch up, right?


----------



## A-kun (Jul 9, 2013)

I could never do that to anything I bought. Just wait until you get older and appreciate things when you work hard for them.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 9, 2013)

Try the ground next time...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 9, 2013)

that?s your own fault, why even make a thread about it?


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

pocky said:


> You're right. OP could be a 6 year old kid that threw a tantrum because s/he was getting too many error messages. S/he could also be a perfectly reasonable teenager/adult that was having a ****ty day and the error messages somehow threw him/her over the edge.
> 
> My point is that we don't know anything about OP and that it's unfair to pass judgement on his/her character when we know nothing about him/her.
> 
> I'm not like he destroyed any of our 3DS so I don't see why people care so much over his actions or find the need to insult him/her.



I think people are so quick to judge here specifically because this is the internet, and we are able to pass our holier-than-thou judgements on people without anyone being able to see any of our own flaws. It's sad but true, and I'm certainly not innocent here. But I'm willing to admit I have flaws (PM me, I'll list them out for you ). And sure, maybe OP thought he had valid reason to do such a thing to his 3DS, but I don't think that's the issue at all.

People here are judging not so much his character, but a stupid decision; which I think we can all agree that it was a stupid decision. OP doesn't need us to tell him that though, I'm sure he knows that with all of his 3DS-missing heart. So why do we do it? We're self-justified on the internet. We feel like we have safety and power behind these screens. It's an interesting social phenomenon really, but I digress.

If it wasn't for the fact that OP had acted like "oh my 3DS is broken now, and I'm a victim" I wouldn't have posted anything. This is another social phenomenon that I find irritating; everyone's a victim. Sure, maybe OP has anger issues or has bipolar disorder, but that doesn't make stupid decisions any less stupid. I haven't checked recently, but I don't think anger issues OR bipolar disorder alone will ever get you out of the toilet if you happen to be on trial for murder (I know it's not nearly the same but stay with me). And I'd like to see you say "Oh judge, I killed my wife because I was having a bad day." Say hello to 25 to life. That's because despite any kind of emotional distress or instability, you are still a human being with the ability to make choices for yourself. I refuse to believe OP does not have the mental capacity to make these kinds of decisions, and if he doesn't, there are bigger issues here than a broken 3DS. 

We as a society, we as a humanity have become this way though. Nothing is ever our fault. It's this disorder or it's this government or it's this environment I'm in. People used to rise above situations and make themselves better, but in this new era, humanity is dragging itself down into self pity and an inability to be self-sufficient, and I find it to be rather ridiculous. Anyway...

/rant


----------



## Envy (Jul 9, 2013)

Why, just why did you do that?

Some games can bring out my anger... Like Mario Kart. Mario Kart 7 was no exception, but even then I knew to not throw my 3DS. It's too pretty and sparkly... How could I ever hurt something like that? Lol. Okay... seriously... I mean, I _was_ serious there, but ...whatever! I just don't get it. The console costs too much.


----------



## pocky (Jul 9, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> I think people are so quick to judge here specifically because this is the internet, and we are able to pass our holier-than-thou judgements on people without anyone being able to see any of our own flaws. It's sad but true, and I'm certainly not innocent here. But I'm willing to admit I have flaws (PM me, I'll list them out for you ). And sure, maybe OP thought he had valid reason to do such a thing to his 3DS, but I don't think that's the issue at all.
> 
> People here are judging not so much his character, but a stupid decision; which I think we can all agree that it was a stupid decision. OP doesn't need us to tell him that though, I'm sure he knows that with all of his 3DS-missing heart. So why do we do it? We're self-justified on the internet. We feel like we have safety and power behind these screens. It's an interesting social phenomenon really, but I digress.
> 
> ...


Oh, I agree with you completely. Throwing the 3DS against the wall was definitely a bad decision -and having anger issues  doesn't excuse it. But just because OP made a stupid _decision_ doesn't mean that s/he is a stupid _person_. I understand why people are judging his/her actions, we're all human and as humans we tend to judge the people that surround us. In fact, when I read this thread my thought was: "Why would anyone do that?"

What bothered me was that someone called OP an idiot, it just seemed unnecessarily rude. Maybe I'm just a big wuss? But sometimes words can seriously hurt people's feelings ; O ;


----------



## Coni (Jul 9, 2013)

Man up and assume the consequences of your actions.


Also, this entire thread ... lol'd


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

pocky said:


> Oh, I agree with you completely. Throwing the 3DS against the wall was definitely a bad decision -and having anger issues  doesn't excuse it. But just because OP made a stupid _decision_ doesn't mean that s/he is a stupid _person_. I understand why people are judging his/her actions, we're all human and as humans we tend to judge the people that surround us. In fact, when I read this thread my thought was: "Why would anyone do that?"
> 
> What bothered me was that someone called OP an idiot, it just seemed unnecessarily rude. Maybe I'm just a big wuss? But sometimes words can seriously hurt people's feelings ; O ;



I agree with you fully there! That's the other thing about internet forums; we can do and say things to others we wouldn't dare to in real life, and it's sad that people take advantage of that. OP isn't clean of name calling in this thread though, but I think he got defensive. That's alright, but none of the more mean-spirited comments here are justified really and nor are intentionally hurtful or inflamitory comments ever. And I also apologize if anything I've said was construed as offense; it was not intended.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 9, 2013)

Ooops. I'm so precious with mine I could never do that even if I was mad!

This should probably go in the gamers lounge but whatevs, just sayin'...


----------



## chronic (Jul 9, 2013)

What a shame, a perfectly good 3DS destroyed just like that. This entire thread is ridiculous, you throw your 3DS against the wall and it broke, are you surprised?


----------



## Beanie (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey now! We all get angry once in awhile...reminds me of the time when I threw my game boy color against a chair leg because I lost to a pokemon gym leader and the ink splattered all over the screen underneath...death to that game boy.. ._. Instant regret is nothing but regret and already said and done sadly....I think I broke quite a few eletcronics until I grew up and gained control before I want to throw anything now.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't really see a point to this thread. You threw your 3Ds at the wall for firewall errors. You could've taken it to a game store and have it fixed. But instead, you broke it.


----------



## Mirror (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh dear. Maybe take it somewhere and see if it can be fixed? But throwing small electronics against a wall is never a good idea...


----------



## Aurora (Jul 9, 2013)

How old are you? If you learned to control your anger maybe your 3DS would be less...broken.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't think its really fair how some of you are posting, I mean if you have NEVER ragequit then fair do's, feel free to throw your stones (not your 3ds's lol)
Yeah, OP did a pretty dumb thing, but I don't think all of us have the right to have a go... I know I don't!
Im forever being enraged by games!! I've lost count the amount of times I've lobbed my xbox controller (On the bed mind, but still, I had my anger force launching it there!) and just to put it out there, I've worked hard to pay for ALL of my consoles, I respect them but sometimes red rage happens..... no matter the consequences.
OP probably shouldn't have posted a thread on the matter as it always attracts drama, but give them a break! You still have your 3DS, You're not missing out....

OP - Glad you still have your game and SD card.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 9, 2013)

If I get angry, I just turn it off, put it down and do something else while I calm down.


----------



## jakeypride (Jul 9, 2013)

WAIT!!! why would you get angry at animal crossing....?


----------



## Niya (Jul 9, 2013)

jakeypride said:


> WAIT!!! why would you get angry at animal crossing....?



He's not angry at AC, he's angry at his 3DS breaking.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 9, 2013)

Now why would you throw you 3ds against  the wall when you know its going to break...


----------



## Chun (Jul 9, 2013)

What's the point to this thread even? It just looks and sounds like a troll topic.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 9, 2013)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLO @ All these long ass posts about "judging OP" Sodadog did something only a 4 year old would do, but I'm not allowed to judge people on the internet.


----------



## Rose (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't see any valid reason to defend this as a normal response.

If getting a few error messages on Animal Crossing upsets you enough to give you violent outbursts like this, I think that shows a much bigger problem then a normal bout of "red rage."


----------



## MadCake (Jul 9, 2013)

This thread is becoming a war zone.
Also, Soda, I think you should have taken it to a game store to repair it, But instead, You broke it even MORE, Probably permanently. 
Now excuse me while I try not to facepalm at what this kid did to his own 3DS.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rose said:


> I don't see any valid reason to defend this as a normal response.
> 
> If getting a few error messages on Animal Crossing upsets you enough to give you violent outbursts like this, I think that shows a much bigger problem then a normal bout of "red rage."



You don't say? Just kidding, sorry if I looked rude.
Also, I wonder why he kept playing when he kept getting error messages. I can understand if you try again, But seriously bro, that's a stupid move.


----------



## Nami (Jul 9, 2013)

Errors or not, you should try to control your rage fits. I haven't thrown controllers or anything of the sort since I was 10. It only made matters worse, didn't it?


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 9, 2013)

Huh? I didn't catch that. Why is it broken...?


----------



## GingerSchnapps (Jul 9, 2013)

Holy crap. This thread is amazing.

I don't rage often, but when I do, I throw the cheapest thing that I know I will not miss if it breaks. The last time I raged at the world, I threw my crappy keyboard phone (it was time for an upgrade anyhow) and it just proved that Samsung builds very strong phones. This was a couple of years ago, and I _still_ have it. I'm not defending the act of throwing things, it's extremely childish and I felt very stupid after doing it. But, I also didn't post a thread on a phone forum complaining about how I scratched my phone up.

So OP, instead of another 3DS... might I suggest you buy something from Samsung?


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 9, 2013)

Axew said:


> Huh? *I didn't catch that*. Why is it broken...?



LOL xD


----------



## Lyla (Jul 9, 2013)

Anyone else secretly loving the drama that is this thread.. heh..

I could never throw my 3ds, I just turn it off when I rage.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

ForgottenT said:


> LOL xD



Ohhhh ohhhh man!!! Ohhhhhhhhh hoooooo boyyy!!! He didn't CATCH that! BAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## MadCake (Jul 9, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> Ohhhh ohhhh man!!! Ohhhhhhhhh hoooooo boyyy!!! He didn't CATCH that! BAHAHAHA!!!


I'm sorry, I've hit a wall with this thread.
*Ba dumm tss)*


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel bad for you...But you really shouldn't be throwing your 3DS against the wall in the first place.


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jul 9, 2013)

MadCake said:


> I'm sorry, I've hit a wall with this thread.
> *Ba dumm tss)*



Don't worry, I'll *throw* a new one your way!


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 9, 2013)

eyeplaybass said:


> Don't worry, I'll *throw* a new one your way!



Maybe Axew will catch it this time


----------



## TrippyKitten (Jul 9, 2013)

GingerSchnapps said:


> So OP, instead of another 3DS... might I suggest you buy something from Samsung?


lulz :3


----------



## SodaDog (Jul 9, 2013)

Ok Everyone.

My SD Card and my Game Survived, so MOST of my data is still there.

I don't know about my friends, though....


----------



## ben_nyc (Jul 9, 2013)

Bad things happen when you can't control your emotions.  Good luck!


----------



## sharkstache (Jul 9, 2013)

bless this thread


----------



## MadCake (Jul 9, 2013)

The thread regained it's sanity?
IT'S A MIRACLE.
Alright, Good thing for you, Soda. I suggest going to the nearest game store and asking them to repair it.
If that doesn't work, Send it to Nintendo to repair it.


----------



## Bea (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, things usually stop working when you throw the against a wall...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 9, 2013)

Man, after reading all this I'm going to have to know how the story ends. 

Does he actually have all his data?
Will he get a new 3DS?
Does the one he have now work anymore? 

I have to know!


----------



## Princess (Jul 9, 2013)

Im sure he's already regretting throwing his 3DS, no point in everyone letting him know it was stupid.

Sucks that your 3DS broke, will you be getting a new one?


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jul 9, 2013)

Hmm... That's odd. Did you try turning it off and back on? Duct tape should also do the trick. ^_^ Don't forget the WD-40, might come in handy as well! Hope this helped!


----------



## Horus (Jul 9, 2013)

You know, I once threw my wireless gamecube controller on the floor because of a match of Brawl with a user on this site by the name of John (Whom I think deleted his account because I killed him after, he deserved it) and my controller turned into a pink, fluffy unicorn and danced on a rainbow. Although it sucks that I don't have a cool controller, (Nor will I ever again because it was discontinued) I now have the best unicorn in the world.

Moral of the story; try throwing it again (Your chances of something good happening are quadrupled so you'd be at 0.0000000000000004%, not bad huh?)


----------



## AndyB (Jul 10, 2013)

Going to close this.
As Pallycake said, no need to call him names, he's going to have regretted it pretty quick.


----------

